# First jug !



## Goodman (Mar 1, 2019)

My first Shreveport jug ! Sorry for the sideways pic.


----------



## shotdwn (Mar 1, 2019)

Nice jug.


----------



## Screwtop (Mar 1, 2019)

Awesome! That's in good condition too.


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 1, 2019)

Very nice! Congratulations!


----------



## sandchip (Mar 4, 2019)

Killer.  What's the story?  Dug, bought, gift...?


----------



## Goodman (Mar 6, 2019)

Bought at a antique shop.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 7, 2019)

Great score!  Wish I could come across something like that.


----------



## Goodman (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks everybody !


----------

